# Slow rising hcg, dropping progesterone



## gumb69

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone has slow rising hcg and had a successful pregnancy.
im freaking out. after ttc for 20 months and went through fertility treament we finally conceived.
BFP on 17.12.09 i was 18dpo. got bloods done hcg 170. progesterone 95.5
bloods 4 days later 22 dpo. hcg only 269. progesterone dropped to 32.6
i didn't find out these results until 24 dpo, so i was put on 400mg cyclogest pressaries straight away and told to inject 5000units pregynl every other day.
i've to go to the hospital on tuesday for more bloods. 
i reckon i'll be 6 weeks on either monday or tuesday
did anyone have slow rising hcg and still turn out ok??
please someone give me some hope i'm driving myself demented.
i've no cramping, i did have cramping about a week ago but nothing since, no bleed but reckon i won't with all the cyclogest and pregynl injections.
HELP!!


----------



## Gizmo

Unfortunately your beta is not doubling, it does appear that this pregnancy may not be viable. 

I hope your the exception to the rule....Goodluck

Heres a database you can check doubling times on :
https://www.betabase.info/doublingCalc.php


----------



## gumb69

thanks Gizmo, i hope i'm the exception to the rule!!


----------



## MrsRoughton

was just about to post similar. my hcg levels were doubling but then in four day went up by 60 and then 2 days later up 200 and being admitted to hospital tuesday as thats when the scan people come back from the bank holiday, but have been told it could be eptopic and so in limbo and going insane


----------



## gumb69

MrsRoughton said:


> was just about to post similar. my hcg levels were doubling but then in four day went up by 60 and then 2 days later up 200 and being admitted to hospital tuesday as thats when the scan people come back from the bank holiday, but have been told it could be eptopic and so in limbo and going insane

i'll keep my fingers crossed for you. let me know how you get on.


----------



## lpartington

Hi there,

I don't want to get your hopes up, but I also had a slow rice HCG level over the course of a 72 hour period (hardly moved up at all), and then it jumped! They were 399 then 440 and then 500-odd something, then another 48 hours later jumped to 1300! The first nurse told me I would either miscarry or be having an ectopic - no third option (i.e. it would be a viable pregnancy). As you can imagine, I was scared witless (mostly at the thought of having an ectopic at possibly losing a tube), but this didn't happen, and the EPU did a scan after my levels jumped up and there was our little bean with a heartbeat pumping away - and yes, in my uterus where it should be! 

I am now 24 weeks pregnant, so just shows you, medical staff don't always know and not everything is by the textbooks they were taught with!

Hoping you get a good result too.


----------



## gumb69

thanks lpartington. it gives me a bit of hope
i had my bloods done last tuesday and the hospital told me to ring them on monday. so i've two more sleeps to wait until i find out. it's driving me crazy
i'm so glad your story turned out good.


----------

